# How long did it take you to be matched at The Lister?



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Im about to have my initial consultation for egg share at the lister. I go on holiday in around 6 weeks and really wanted everything.to be sorted by the time we are back in June so im all relaxed and refreshed, and ready to cycle.

My last clinic were pretty quick in finding me a match, I.e weeks rather than months and I was really hoping the lister would be the same but I read one lady waited for 4 months (she was white,British)

How long did it take you to be matched?
am I expecting to much to expect to be matched before we go on our hollibobs??

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Hope, the woman you read about who waited four months - was that recently? The longest I've heard of that someone has had to wait recently has been about three weeks. I've just been officially accepted on to the programme (today) and I know that a potential recipient has already been passed my details. There are over 70 women on the waiting list currently, so I shouldn't think you'll have a problem. White British is the most 'common' (i.e. sought after) ethnic group and the majority of women on the waiting list fall in to that category.

Perhaps the woman who waited four months had a rare blood type or something like that. Or perhaps she delayed for personal reasons. Or maybe she had a match and then the match changed her mind. There could be all manner of reasons.

Lister keep emphasising to me that it will take no more than a couple of weeks *maximum* to get me matched, and I doubt they'd say that if they couldn't live up to it (knowing full well how impatient we all are). One lady over on the Lister thread was matched in ONE DAY (this was only a couple of weeks ago).

One word of caution - the genetic tests (chromosomes and cystic fibrosis) can take a while to come back (3-4 weeks, although they'll tell you it can take up to 6 weeks), so if you haven't already had those done (sorry, I can't remember your background) be prepared for a bit of a wait there.

I should think it's certainly possible that you could be matched before you go on holiday, assuming they have all your test results, OH's test results and your GP letter.

Keep us posted! When's your consultation?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Puglover,

The lady I was reading about was from around a year ago. I had read reviews from ladies who had recent consultations and it was a lot shorter, so when I read that one today, I got a bit freaked..

Wow, 1 day, that crazy!

Well, luckily, I already have all my genetic tests done, plus, as my OH has frozen sperm, he doesn't need any bloods doing as he has had his sperm frozen at another clinic, I have the results of his bloods from the time they were frozen.
I went to my GP today (ive had issues as I have swapped doctors and nobody has my notes) but she said she will do the letter without my notes. So im pleased with that.

I would just like to go on holiday, knowing I have a match and a possible start date, if not, already be on the pill ready to start...

My consultation is tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow hope   

Brilliant news that your doc will give you your letter


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank youuuu..

Im off to bed now... Uber excited!! 

Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just thought I'd update this with my personal experience for anyone who is interested - it has taken only 2 days to match me (the lady was provided my details on Monday afternoon and I got the call this morning - Wednesday - to tell me I was matched).


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay!!!

Thats fantastic! And so quick!

The Lister told me they cant match me until I have my GP's letter... I have no doubt, as soon as it comes through, I will be matched in no time!

Xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

First cycle, it took a few weeks. Recent cycle - a few days!


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey any updates on matching times? I appear to have had all my bloods back fine and my doctors letter, however i'm having some issues with my thyroid and lister have said they are sending me a prescription out for thyroxine but haven't mentioned any dates? will they wait until my thyroid is right before they start treatment? my second consultation was on the 4th of November so it has been 5/6 weeks ago. I'm very eager to be able to start and a little stressed x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Jane,

I wouldnt worry about the matching process. They called me on the Wednesday to tell me they were going to start trying to match me, I then got a call on the Friday morning, telling me I was matched 

This was super quick but quite the norm for the Lister. So have no fear, once they are ready to match you, it will happen in no time.

Good luck xx


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey well I had to take some time out to get my Thyroid right but I was told on Monday that I can now officially get going and they will start to match, today its Friday and heard nothing so keeping fingers crossed for next week. Anyone know what the waiting lists are like at the moment? I'm white british with green eyes and dark blonde hair, i'm worried not as many people with green eyes as I googled and apparently green least common colour in population! xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Jane,

I have Green eyes, Brown hair and I was matched in a day and a half. They deffo have lots of women waiting for eggs, im sure you will be matched in no time! In fact, I bet it will be this week.

Good luck
Xx


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you hope, well with today being saturday i'm hoping that next week will be the week! So impatient! lol! what stage are you at at the moment? xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha, yeah I meant next week... Lol.

The longest I have ever had to wait for a match was 3 weeks but that was at another clinic... It will happen before you know it.
Me? I got my 1st BFN when at the Lister and they wouldnt accept me for egg share again. I was gutted as I love the listwr. I decided to try my local clinic who do egg share and they accepted me and on top of that gave me a free hysterectomy and endo scratch 
So now we are waiting for OH retrieval date to come througg that probably wont be til June. Im itching to start but I promised myself to just go with the flow this time.

Xx


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey hope sorry to hear about your BFN, do you know why it was BFN and did you produce many eggs? do you have PCOS? i'm PCOS and really worried about not producing enough eggs even though I've got lots of follies in each ovary and good AMH i've been a poor responder do drugs before IVF so it makes me nervous. Where is your new clinic? wishing you luck xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I do have PCOS and a high AMH level. Ive always produced good numbers of eggs
1# 16 eggs
2# 27 eggs
But on my 3rd (at the Lister) i was told I had over 30 follies and would deffo get over 20 eggs.. On EC day, I got 12! 12! The doc said I only had 19 follies so good knows why I was told 12! So out of my 6, 4 were mature and only 2 fertilized which we both put back on day 2. I knew it was over before they transferred. 
Although I couldnt recommend the Lister highly enough, it was such a bad cycle from start finish BUT I learnt so much from it. 
All the other girls from the Lister thread cant speak highly enough so you will be ok there.

Im going to be cycling at Coventry. The statistics are not as high but its only 12 miles away (my other cycles were 70 moles and in central London) so less stress as I wont need to take time off for scans.
Just wish I could start now!!

I cant see your signiture.. Is this ur 1st cycle?
Xx


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey yeh it will be my first IVF, prior to this I was at manchester fertility. I was a bit miffed with them because they put me off having a Hycosy saying i was 'low risk'. At this point i knew nothing about Metformin either and wasn't put on it, they put me straight on Clomid and I was a very poor responder, only got one decent egg and one ovulation in 6 tries, maybe if I'd tried Metformin it may have been better as i'm on it now and having regular periods again. I then did one injectable cycle on 75 iu injects and again was a poor performer, over 14 days and only 2 growing follicles at 11 and 12mm. I then had to stop as had a holiday booked. When i got back I had a Hycosy and not dye went through one tube so suspected blocked and other 'patent' but possibly 'distorted'. I felt like I had wasted a lot of money.

So here I am waiting to be matched at Lister and start IVF. Since I've had nothing but disappointment so far i'm very worried about how ill respond to the injects, but as i've got approximately 30 follicles in each ovary and high AMH i'm hoping that my follicles might start growing on higher level injects? If i'm not successful with my first IVF i'll be going for laparoscopy to find out what going on 'inside'. xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have never bothered to manage my PCOS as ive never needed to. My periods are regular (ish) around every 40 days or so. My partner has had a vasectomy so my PCOS has  been tue issue.

I always thought that having a high amh level meant a high possibilty of a good quantity of eggs but ive learnt different on here. Although i give a large amount of eggs, there quality is not so good..... 2 x miscarriages for me, no pregnancies for recipients plus none of us have ever frozen any 's could indicate their quality is poor, which upsets me immensly. So what im trying to say is that its quality not quantity.

Please try not to worry, leave the worrying until you have good reason to worry, ivf is stressful in itself so extra worry wont help...

Heres a little pick me up.... my friend had tried for 7 years to have a baby. Her problem was that she didnt ovulate. Her amh level was really low. On her final attempt she got 5 eggs (tye most she had ever got) 5!!! all 5 fertilized, all 5 made it to blasto, 4 were good enough to freeze and 1 was transferred which resulted in her beautiful 9 month baby girl.

Heres another.... a girl i know from another forum got 37 eggs, she was egg sharing so got 19 for herself. Her transfer was automatically cancelled due to the amount of eggs she got and was hospitalised for severe ohss, anyway, out of her 19 eggs... 5 fertilized, just 5! Only 3 made it to day 3 and were frozen. In may, she had 2 transferred at day 3, and a week before christmas, she gave birth to non identical twins!! so, it really goes to show that its not all about the quantity.

I have plenty more stories to tell to keep your pma up  

Xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Jane* - don't worry about the PCOS/high AMH. In my case I'm certain that it helped me get such a good crop of eggs. I had 17 retrieved, all of which were mature. I kept 9, all of which fertilised and 8 of which made it to blastocyst. It is a bit of a balancing act - had they got many more than that I would have worried about quality. However, the Lister were fantastic about very carefully titrating my levels, starting me on a very low dosage of menopur and monitoring me closely, increasing and then decreasing the dosage as necessary. Fingers crossed you get matched this coming week. x


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your kind and encouraging words! This week is going to be hell waiting to see if Lister will contact me, its only Monday and i'm already checking my phone and email all the time! xx


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey ladies well i got the email to say i've been matched a couple of days ago!! i was then asked about when my next period would be and my availability over the next 2 months. I said that my periods had been very irregular over the last couple of years but since taking metformin I had had 2 regular periods over the last couple of months the last being on the 24th December. I also said i am very flexible and can be available any time. I haven't heard anything since. Will the period thing be a problem? and when do they normally come back with first appointment? xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Jane,

Yay!!! Told you it would be this week.. Wish I had put money on it now! Lol.

I wouldnt worry to much about irregular periods. If, lets say, af doesnt arrive, they may invite you for a scan to see if there is a reason for this.
They were waiting for my af when I cycled there, it got to the point where they were calling me every other day (so dont worry, they havent/won't forget about you) I remember it was a Friday and they called me (after calling me all week too) and they booked a scan for the Monday if I hadnt had af by then. My af arrived on the saturday so I dont know what would have happened next. But I could imagine, that all they would have done is either, gave you the pill to start anyway or give you some medication to bring on a period.

Let me know how u get on

X


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks! lol at the bet! I'm just a bit worried as it was 2 days ago since I got a call and an email from them, I missed the call and tried ringing back but they are sooo hard to get hold of on phone so just replied to the email and haven't heard anything back yet, hope they're not put off by my non-existent/ irregular periods, I did say that since i've taken metformin over the last 3 months i've had a period every month so i appear to be back 'regular' again xx


----------

